# kinston nc SDR points show



## chbk (May 20, 2007)

When:
Saturday, November 07, 2009
8:00 AM to 10:00 PM EST

Where:
LENIOR COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
401 FAIRGROUNDS RD
KINSTON, NC 28501

Hosted by:

CAROLINA APBT CLUB


WE WILL BE HOSTING 2 CONFORMATION,2TREADMILL RACES, AND 1 ALL BREED WEIGHT PULL

FUN CLASSES WILL BE JR HANDLER,BEST BLUE,BEST BLACK,BEST BUCKSKIN,BEST CONDITION,AND 2 JUDGES CHOICE,CUTEST PUPPY

REGISTRATION STARTS AT 8 AM TILL 10 AM SHOW WILL START AT 10:30 AM

BUCKLE COLLARS,4FT LEASHES,AND 1 DOG PER CRATE

ALL FUN CLASSES WILL BE 10 DOLLARS PER CLASS PER DOG
ALL CONFORMATION CLASSES WILL BE 15 DOLLARS PER DOG PER CLASS

JUDGES WILL BE DAVE SHIRLEY AND PAUL HARDEN

WE WILL BE HOLDING A CAN FOOD DRIVE FOR A LOCAL FOOD BANK

CONTACT TABITHA 252-524-4547 OR BILLIE 252-531-3179 FOR MORE INFO


----------

